# Whiteside bowl bit 1376B Bearing removal for cleaning



## bearcats (May 22, 2020)

Newbie to forumn.
Trying to clean a bowl and tray set whiteside bit 1376b.
I can removed the collar above the bearing. Large bearing doesn't come off. 
Question. Does it?

If not, how to clean without damaging the large bearing?


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

You might need to use a bearing puller, but it should slide off.

You can soak it in a citrus based cleaner to clean the bit, without damaging the bearings. Just be sure to clean out the bearing and lubricate it before using it.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum NA.
Bearing splitter 
https://www.harborfreight.com/bearing-separator-and-puller-set-62593.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I’ve never had a bearing that tight on the shaft. They usually slide off once the collar is off. Any pressure on the bearing has to be on the center sleeve only or you risk ruining it. You might be able to get a flat blades screwdriver between the inner sleeve and the bit body and rotate it to get the bearing moving. Be careful to stay away from the carbide if you do that. 

As for cleaning it, there isn’t anything to clean but the outer surface. If the bearing needs lubricating I use a product from Lee Valley in a small spray can. I think it’s called Dry Lube. It will flow into the bearing. It has freed up bearings on laminate trimmers for me which is the bit that gives me the most trouble with bearings getting sticky and making growling noises. White side sells replacement bearings if it needs it.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

N/A if you are stateside, you couild call CS @ Whiteside and ask


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

The collar held the bearing in place against a stop machined into the body of the bit. Put some penetrating oil on the shaft and let is soak. Then put the bit in a vise and gently tap the top of the bit with a dead blow malet. Do not grip the bit with the vice but have the bearing on top of the jaws so the bit is suspended by the bearing. Watch out when the bearing breaks the bit can fall to the floor. The bearing will most likely have a marking identifying it. You should replace the bearing. If the bearing is not marked then you know it is a 1/2 inch ID and just measure the outside ID and look it up.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I'm with Smitty on this, call Whiteside if possible. 
Whiteside Machine Company
4506 Shook Road Claremont, NC 28610 Phone: 1-800-225-3982 Local: 1-828-459-2141


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum N/a


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bearcats
That bearing is sealed, if it is rolling smoothly clean the outside, if rough you will need to pull and replace it ( sealed bearing are either good or bad no in between)


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum N/a


----------

